# New, old Saw



## DaveL (18 Oct 2004)

I have been looking around for a new saw to upgrade to from my B&Q noisy brush motor saw. I have looked at the SIP, Record and the nice looking iron beastie that Philly bought. Well I know some of you don't like EBay but that’s where I got this one from.





Its an British made saw table  




Does any one know if there is anywhere I can trace that machine number?
Wadkin now appear to _only_ make CNC moulding machines. :wink: 
It would be nice to know just when this heavy iron left the factory. 8)
The only thing that is stopping me from using it, no 3 phase :twisted: 




but a single phase motor should only be £100  for a new one.
It did not come with a riving knife or guard but the fitting is still there to mount them on.  




It also has a long arbour so I could mount a Dado cutter. :evil:
I find the size of the machine adjustment mechanism very reassuring.




rise and fall




tilt (sorry bit blurred)
It uses a triple belt drive and the motor mounts on a large adjustable plate so fitting a new motor should not be too hard 

Cost £300, I think I did OK.


----------



## houtslager (18 Oct 2004)

bloody lucky pipper !  
nearly as good as my Startrite TA175, it will out live you


----------



## Bean (18 Oct 2004)

Dave Sadly wadkin are no more, they only exist in the service department, which still services the multi spindle moulding machines they were making the last time I went around the factory. I know a chap who worked within their development workshop he may have an idea regarding the use of the serial numbers. In fact the service department may be able to help you with regard to spares etc. The next time I see him I will ask.

Bean


----------



## DaveL (18 Oct 2004)

Thanks Bean.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oct 2004)

Dave

Super piece of kit. Good luck sourcing a motor.

Regards

Roy


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oct 2004)

Nice buy Dave :wink: 

I work with the ex-engineering manager from Wadkins and will talk with him about spares, discounts etc.


----------



## Philly (19 Oct 2004)

Nice one Dave
Great purchase!
£300-you lucky git! Cast iron, hmm. You should talk to the unbelievers....
best regards
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Oct 2004)

What a score!


----------



## Neil (19 Oct 2004)

Hi Dave,

Maybe you could compare notes with fellow Wadkin 10AGS restorer Andy Dingley  

NeilCFD


----------



## Charley (19 Oct 2004)

Very, very nice Dave  What a great buy and for only £300 :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Bean (19 Oct 2004)

Dave I spoke to the chap i know he thinks that the first two numbers are the year of manufacture, yours are 72 so it should date to 1972, so its comming up for its 33rd birthday next year! An excelent buy dave I hope all will go well with your switchgear and motor upgrade  

Bean


----------



## DaveL (19 Oct 2004)

Bean,

Thanks for asking about this, nice to know how old the iron is.  

I am thinking of replacing the 2HP 3ph motor with a 3HP 1ph one.

I have looked at them and starters from a number of suppliers and I like the look of the Axminster stuff best. 
The starter is dear from them but has big buttons and they say it can be used with foot switches to kill the feed. 
A 3HP motor and starter will be £131.31 while 2HP would be £103.71. I think that less than £30 extra would be well spent. 8)

I have looked at what Andy Dingley has done with his 1962 10AGS. He went for 3HP, the pulley looks a bit tricky. It will need rebored or a new one made/bought.


----------



## Bean (20 Oct 2004)

Dave 
Check with enginering suppliers as they may stock pullies in standard sizes, It may well be cheaper to replace with a new standard sized pully than to bore an old one out.


Bean


----------



## DaveL (15 Dec 2004)

Well here is a quick update.
I bought a new 3hp single phase motor.




and as you can see the pulley needed boring out, well that is done, new belts have been fitted along with a new starter. The workshop now has a 16A socket, just for the saw.




Thats just made its first cut with the new motor installed.
I need to shuffle the machines to get best positions for working. I also need to make or buy a crown guard as the saw did not come with one. Dust collection in the 1970s appears to have been a boy with a broom, so work on that front(side) needs to be done as well.

I love the quiet hum of the induction motor instead of the roar of the brush motor in the old saw and the extra size and weight gives a much smoother cut in use.


----------



## Bean (16 Dec 2004)

Dave 
Its looking GOOD   

I'm mildly :mrgreen: 


Bean


----------



## wood1000 (16 Dec 2004)

Nice find,here a sorce for dado cutter and saw. blade http://iseek.com/Projects/omnicat5/index.php?cat_id=0


----------



## Philly (16 Dec 2004)

Well Done Dave
She looks great!
cheers
Philly


----------



## Frank D. (16 Dec 2004)

Wow! I'm impressed. Makes me regret buying new. Those Wadkins are legendary machines in my part of the woods.
Frank D.


----------



## DaveL (16 Dec 2004)

wood1000":1qhfbbi1 said:


> Nice find,here a sorce for dado cutter



I have beaten you to it, I picked up a Freud 8" set second hand from another member of the forum. I have not tried it out yet as I need to make a suitable insert for it.
But thanks for the link, added to my bookmarks.


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Dec 2004)

Dave,

That is a wonderful looking bit of kit. I really look forward to more installments as you get to grips with fine tuning and using it.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Dec 2004)

To Davel

How's your back standing up to this equipment!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DaveL (16 Dec 2004)

devonwoody":mdlryxcd said:


> How's your back standing up to this equipment!!!!!!!!!!



Well moving the saw when fully assembled is a problem! I enlisted my son-in-law to help to collect it (he has a van  ).
I have had the table and motor off of the stand, the table is two large bits of ci, I can move all of the smaller bit OK. I am still thinking about wheels not yet decided but I might try a base like Ian made for his planner.


----------



## Adam (23 Oct 2005)

Any pictures of it nows it up and running, dust extraction installed etc!!! :lol: 

Adam


----------



## DaveL (23 Oct 2005)

I will take some new ones. If you can't wait have a look here there are a few pictures from my bench making that do show the saw. Yes I do make things with it. :roll: 

Over head guard/dust extraction is good, but under table dust extraction is still not right.  On about version 3.5, which is about to get pulled off and redone. 8-[ 

I have just made a mobile base for it, based loosely on Ian D's one in GW sometime ago.  I have not got the saw on to it yet, I think some strong help will be needed, even with bits removed. May have to tempt large son home for a day, to help his poor old dad.:-({|=  :wink: 

There are two reasons for getting it mobile, I have decided that I want it facing the other way and I have a large stack of cheap laminate flooring that I want to put down.


----------



## Nev Hallam (14 May 2009)

I Have been given this exact model of table saw its been in a school for 30 years and maintained to perfection, she's a beaut. Except she's a 3 phase. I wanted to ask where you got your motor from? And if you thought it possible to pay someone to fit it. Seems less hassle than trying to get my head round all these 3 phase converters and inverters.
Cheers
Nev


----------



## Jorden (14 May 2009)

It's always good to see old iron resurected. Congrats Dave, wishing you many happy years in your new union


----------



## PeterBassett (14 May 2009)

Jorden":mupm4pz8 said:


> It's always good to see old iron resurected.



Not to mention threads... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (14 May 2009)

=D> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Digit (14 May 2009)

> Dust collection in the 1970s appears to have been a boy with a broom,


Nope! It was the apprentice's lungs!

Roy.


----------



## BradNaylor (14 May 2009)

PeterBassett":2esiaff3 said:


> Jorden":2esiaff3 said:
> 
> 
> > It's always good to see old iron resurected.
> ...




Its interesting to see how polite and formal everyone was back in the olden days of 2004...

I'm also puzzled that Scrit didn't chip in - was he not around in 2004?


----------

